# trophy ohio river fish



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got a question for you ohio river fishermen i want you to tell me what you would consider a trophy fish out of the river in (inches and pounds)

1.Sauger
2.Flathead catfish
3.Hybrid striped bass
4.Smallmouth bass


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not that I am an expert by any means but from what i have personally seen or heard from trusted sources, I would say, and this is in the Markland Pool and lower Meldahl Pool area ( IE Cinci) that for a Sauger would be about 18" for a real nice fish, for a flathead, this is tougher since me and my partner caught about 100 flatties each this year with only 1 over 20 lbs but have seen numerous ones over 30 lbs so I would say at least 30 lbs. 
On the Hybrids, I would say a 9 lb fish would be a trophy, have seen pic sof a few over 10 so maybe 10 is the majic number, my best is around 7 lbs.
Smallies seem to be either smaller or larger in this pool so i would say about 18" would be considered a trophy for most folks. 

I am curious as to what other folks think of my numbers....

Salmonid


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

On the Eastern end, I'd say a you'd have to beat 10lbs for a hybrid. Flatheads, over 40lbs.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

what about a trophy sauger


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

QUALIFYING FISH for fish ohio

21 or larger hybrid striped bass
16 or larger sauger 
35 or larger flathead catfish


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know if it was a sauger or a saugeye but I caught one close to 20" long in a cast net in Tanners Creek on Thursday. No I did not have a camera and yes I threw it back.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I can tell you from experience a lot of the creeks running into the ohio river will hold some real nice saugers and I mean 6 to 8 miles up stream from the river in deep holes along with some decent smallies, channel cats and drum. The saugers upstream do not number a lot but i have caught them up to 21".


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

For Sauger I would say 18", I have only caught a few this size. Hybrids in the 20" - 24" range seem to be fairly common, my personal best is 29" so I would say 10lb. and up for hybrids. I dont catfish so cant say on those.


----------

